# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Multiple Complex Development Disorder-MCDD

## lenaa

heeft mischien iemand ervaring met de stoornis MCDD???

----------


## Agnes574

Kun je misschien even verduidelijken waar MCDD voor staat????

Grtjs Agnes Xx

----------


## Agnes574

MCDD staat voor Multiple Complex Development Disorder (meervoudige complexe ontwikkelingsstoornissen) en is een aanverwante stoornis van autisme.

----------


## jsmees

> heeft mischien iemand ervaring met de stoornis MCDD???


Ja dat is het geval, bij mijn 26 jarige dochter is deze diagnose vastgesteld

----------


## Petra717

Misschien kunnen jullie hier jullie ervaringen delen met betrekking op MCDD?

groetjes, petra

----------


## Bizzyrage

> Ja dat is het geval, bij mijn 26 jarige dochter is deze diagnose vastgesteld


Hoi,

Bij mijn zoon is dit ook vastgesteld. Jouw dochter is stukke ouder, dan mijn zoon. Maar hoe staat jouw dochter in het "volwassen leven"? Vindt je het erg om daar wat over te vertellen?

----------


## Wolvelientje

Bij mijn zoon van bijna 18 is de diagnose vastgesteld aan zijn 12. Hij heeft ondertussen verschillende psychoses doorgemaakt waaronder nu terug. Vele kinderen met MCDD worden later schizofreen las ik ergens. Ze hebben ook veel voordelen, ik ben soms bang om hem te verliezen. Hij is zo weinig toegankelijk en heeft het zo zwaar in zijn leven. Hij deed ook meerdere depressies ze willen geholpen worden maar dat laten ze niet blijken, want ze wimpelen alle hulp af, als ouder is dat zeer frustrerend.

----------

